# Retained baby teeth???



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, 
I noticed that Tilly has grown her bottom 2fangs behind her baby ones, 
I just assumed that the baby ones would fall out but when I googled it, 
it said that in most cases they don't and that they have to be removed when the dog is getting spayed??

Is this true? 
And did it happen with any of your dogs. 

Really don't fancy her have to get teeth extracted aswell as her overies 😱😱😱😱


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

don't know about this - mine lost their baby teeth, some I found, other I assumed they probably swallowed !
Am sure someone will come on and advise you - maybe you could phone a vet and ask ?!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

This happened to Deefer. He was about seven months and looked like a dragon! Was hysterical as all the "fang" teeth were doubles. He grew all these teeth whilst we were on holiday and my parents were really embarrassed at how he looked when we got back. The vet told us the same thing, leave well alone and they would be removed at the point of castration if necessary, but about six weeks later - all had fallen out and he looked like a dog again!

Hope yours fall out soon!

Sue


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh brilliant, thank god poor Tilly isnt alone on this one,
She does look funny with double fangs at the mo,
Found one of her back teeth on the floor last week, was amazed, 

Thanks for all yer advice x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't worry- they can be removed whilst she is being neutered. It's not as bad as it sounds- the baby teeth don't have roots like the adult ones so they come out really easily (often with fingers). Try having a play with a tough toy as this may encourage them out!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks a million Lola x 
Loads of play for Tilly x 


Jeanie x


----------



## lizzysmudge (Oct 24, 2011)

Just looked at this thread as Smudge lost her first baby tooth today............my baby is growing up so fast, but she just keeps getting more gorgeous, both in looks and temperament! My shoulder(post op) was giving me a lot of pain today. It's like she know when I am suffering more, she just came and sat on my lap for ages, as I CAN'T PICK HER UP AND CUDDLE HER AT THE MOMENT, which I soooooo miss. I love my cockerpoo!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just a update on Tilly's baby teeth, 

So a few have fallen out, but of course not her fangs,
They are now doubled, 
Some brought her to the vet today to get weighed and wormed and ask him to check her teeth, he advised me the same as the previous posts, to get them removed when getting spayed as her bite is wrong at the mo and her bottom fangs are after indenting the upper gum, 
Also when they are removed that I'll have to start (ball therapy)????

The vet that I am going to for her spay isn't my usual vet as this fella dose the keyhole (mine doesn't) 

I went to the vet who is spaying her later on today and he told me the same as the first vet, 
My only concern is that he is looking for 140€ on top of the 170€ for the spay, 

Does this sound right???? Did any one else have this experience. 
I'm going to ring the insurance company tomorrow to see if the teeth part is covered as its not a routine opp,


Jeanie x


----------

